# Thermometer placement



## mama's smoke (Feb 12, 2010)

Could anyone tell me how/where to place the thermometer probe in the smoker and/or grill?  I'm talking about a Maverick ET-73 for cooker temp., not the meat.  Pictures anyone??????


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 12, 2010)

I like to put my thermometer at grate level.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll be interested in this also - am expecting delivery of the same in a day or so.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 12, 2010)

You put it close to the food that you are cooking so it gives you a reading at that exact spot in the smoker, the temps can very within the smoker so adjust your temps accordingly.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

back when I needed one I placed it on the grate next to the food stuck  in a chunk of potato or onion.

WIth the WSM it isnt necessary.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

Am still looking to score a WSM - missed out on the one in Dallas. Have registered my search with Craigslist and am hoping someone will have one for sale soon. Did find a 22 incher in Austin but that's just too far. Don't even know why I looked.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

good luck,  they seem to pop up on there pretty often.


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 12, 2010)

They are not ET-73 probes but maybe these help


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the most accurate method of knowing the temp at which your meat is being smoked. Different grates can have different temps within the same smoker.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a shot of the top grate of my WSM. I also use an ET-73. Here (at the bottom of the picture) I've got the smoker probe stuck in a block of wood and several leads sticking in different pieces of meat. Then I just label the other end to what it's sticking in and I can swap out plugs to check the temps on each piece of meat. Probes are pretty cheap so it saves me from having to lift the lid, pull the probe, clean the probe, insert the probe into a different piece of meat.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got to give this a try - never thought to route the probes through the door. I'll admit to some concern about pinching the probe wire between the lid and body. So far though, I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

Dude,  do you find that you need to get the rack temp of the WSM?  

When I originally tested mine the first couple smokes it held 230 degrees for hours on end(last week it held 230 for 9 hours without touching a vent),  now I just  put my hand over the vent to see how hot it may be running if I am curious.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

Jim, Dude - you got some kinda residual deal on the WSM? Passion is good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

lol...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    just a big fan.  after I borrowed a buddies this summer I had to have one & bided my time until I could get one.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks a bunch.  That's exactly what I needed to see.  So when do we eat????


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

most every Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## treegje (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 12, 2010)

I justt drilled a hole in a chunks of wood like The Dude ans then run my probe thou it and just lay it on the grate near the meat.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 16, 2010)

Love the idea of separate probes.  I just ordered my ET-73, so where do I get additional probes?


----------



## ddave (Feb 16, 2010)

I ordered mine from here.

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/parts_and_service.htm

Dave


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 12, 2010)

Could anyone tell me how/where to place the thermometer probe in the smoker and/or grill?  I'm talking about a Maverick ET-73 for cooker temp., not the meat.  Pictures anyone??????


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 12, 2010)

I like to put my thermometer at grate level.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll be interested in this also - am expecting delivery of the same in a day or so.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 12, 2010)

You put it close to the food that you are cooking so it gives you a reading at that exact spot in the smoker, the temps can very within the smoker so adjust your temps accordingly.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

back when I needed one I placed it on the grate next to the food stuck  in a chunk of potato or onion.

WIth the WSM it isnt necessary.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

Am still looking to score a WSM - missed out on the one in Dallas. Have registered my search with Craigslist and am hoping someone will have one for sale soon. Did find a 22 incher in Austin but that's just too far. Don't even know why I looked.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

good luck,  they seem to pop up on there pretty often.


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 12, 2010)

They are not ET-73 probes but maybe these help


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the most accurate method of knowing the temp at which your meat is being smoked. Different grates can have different temps within the same smoker.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a shot of the top grate of my WSM. I also use an ET-73. Here (at the bottom of the picture) I've got the smoker probe stuck in a block of wood and several leads sticking in different pieces of meat. Then I just label the other end to what it's sticking in and I can swap out plugs to check the temps on each piece of meat. Probes are pretty cheap so it saves me from having to lift the lid, pull the probe, clean the probe, insert the probe into a different piece of meat.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got to give this a try - never thought to route the probes through the door. I'll admit to some concern about pinching the probe wire between the lid and body. So far though, I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

Dude,  do you find that you need to get the rack temp of the WSM?  

When I originally tested mine the first couple smokes it held 230 degrees for hours on end(last week it held 230 for 9 hours without touching a vent),  now I just  put my hand over the vent to see how hot it may be running if I am curious.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 12, 2010)

Jim, Dude - you got some kinda residual deal on the WSM? Passion is good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

lol...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    just a big fan.  after I borrowed a buddies this summer I had to have one & bided my time until I could get one.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks a bunch.  That's exactly what I needed to see.  So when do we eat????


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 12, 2010)

most every Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## treegje (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 12, 2010)

I justt drilled a hole in a chunks of wood like The Dude ans then run my probe thou it and just lay it on the grate near the meat.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 16, 2010)

Love the idea of separate probes.  I just ordered my ET-73, so where do I get additional probes?


----------



## ddave (Feb 16, 2010)

I ordered mine from here.

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/parts_and_service.htm

Dave


----------

